# Any girls fond of beer?



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't enjoy much beer. It's tolerable but blech. Plus, I don't like the canned stuff. A little Corona is alright though. 

I prefer red wine or champagne perhaps. It makes me feel fancy.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

This is a very strange question as most women I know drink alcohol at least sometimes, and that includes drinks society sees as more masculine. I guess it is a cultural thing.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I rarely drink. If I do, I choose beer. Can't stand wines or hard liquors of any kind.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm more a gin and tonic or vodka on the rocks kinda gal.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

As stereotypical as this may sound....

I don't like how many calories are in one beer when there is already a smaller alcohol content than a strong mixed drink. I don't really like drinking too many calories in general actually. Seems rather pointless. Also, too many beers can make me feel too full. Gets uncomfortable. :/

Though I will say that hard cider is pretty good!

Also, I usually have a few drinks every weekend. Typically Saturday. :tongue:


----------



## KristinaKiara (Jan 17, 2014)

To me, it's somewhat between "drinks occasionally" and "love it" but I checked _occasional_ option. But yeah, I like beer ^^ . I still prefer wine, though.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Nah, I haven't really even tried. I'm barely old enough and practically out of money...


----------



## DeathRipper (Jan 23, 2013)

I didn't vote, because I generally don't drink alcohol _at all_, but I have nothing against bear nor do I dislike the taste, compared to other drinks.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm _such _a beer and whiskey girl.


----------

